# Détache un peu tes cheveux quoi



## silvialxk

Ciao a tutti 

Mi trovo in una situazione un po' particolare, sto traducendo in italiano i sottotitoli inglesi di un film francese ma nel farlo devo controllare anche che l'inglese sia coerente con l'audio originale. Io non conosco molto bene il francese, quindi chiedo a voi 

Contesto: una madre sta sgridando il figlio perché ha scoperto che ha appena fumato una canna. Il figlio le risponde in modo molto saccente e irritante: la risposta è la seguente:

Mais je t'assure tu devrais toi aussi. Tu vois ton chignon, détache un peu tes cheveux quoi...

Capisco bene il significato letterale della risposta (Guarda il tuo chignon, sciogliti un po' i capelli) ma mi chiedo: si tratta per caso di un modo di dire? Cioè, è per caso un'espressione idiomatica per dire "rilassati"?

Grazie


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Sylvia,
che io sappia no....non mi pare si tratti di un'epressione idiomatica ma aspetta altre opinioni, non si sa mai....
In senso figurato e in questo contesto può in effetti voler dire rilassati o piuttosto qualcosa di simile a "smettila di essere così rigida/bacchettona..."


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Silvialxk,
Non è un modo di dire, significa esattamente quello che hai scritto te, ma sottintende anche quello che sospetti. Lo chignon è un'acconciatura di un'altra epoca (quasi ), di tempi e usanze rigidi, dunque scioglierselo vale rilassarsi.


----------



## silvialxk

Grazie mille


----------



## Nunou

Riferito a quel "quoi" finale direi che si potrebbe anche supporre un "ma _sciogliti/evolviti_ un po'.....nel senso di "liberati da certi vincoli/certi preconcetti"
Dopotutto...si parla di un figlio che sta fumando una canna e si rivolge ad un genitore che  ritiene antiquato d'idee (_come quasi sempre fanno i figli_).
Ciao.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti et ... (pardonnez-moi ): _bizz _à Matou! 

Sì, Nunou! Sono d'accordo con te: come dire "E _smollati_ un po' ... _*che *diamine/cavolo"!   _


----------



## matoupaschat

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao a tutti et ... (pardonnez-moi ): _bizz _à Matou!


Bizz, Anna!


----------

